# Tecumseh manual



## docmachine (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw a post for manuals and tried an email that bounced.

I bought a used Coleman generator without the manuals, of course. Coleman was very responsive and kind enough to send the generator manual. Now I need the engine manual. It's a Tecumseh OHV 110 206005D (E) Family YTPXS.3582AA.

11 HP vertical, Displacement 358 Mounted on a Coleman Vertex 5500 generator.

Thanks for your help.

Larry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This should be the one from the helpful links thread http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------

